# NC Medicaid & Rhogam



## hcallahan (Feb 19, 2009)

Medicaid of NC will not pay for Rhogam with NDC # 00562 7805 05.  They state the drug is non-rebatable.  Have other offices had this same problem and if so, what did you do to rectify this issue?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## amjordan (Feb 19, 2009)

What CPT code are you using?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 19, 2009)

NC requires J2790.  As for your denial, do you know if the manufacturer has signed an agreement (since it denied for non-rebatable)


----------



## hcallahan (Feb 20, 2009)

We are using J2790.


----------



## hcallahan (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm not sure.  I went to a OB/GYN conference a few months ago and was told that Medicaid (NC) was requiring the use of Rhophylac instead of Rhogam.


----------

